# Training Secrets



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

It is very rare that I bother writing new articles at this point, far preferring to just recycle old stuff or crap I’ve already written. Lyle’s eBooks: BodyRecomposition.com There are several reasons for this:1. I’m unbelievably lazy2. Most of the time I’m a gibbering idiot3. I’ve written 99% of what I think there is to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

